

Scriptlets to modify the X clipboard - ibotty
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/copa_scripting_change_text_between_copy_and_paste

======
ibotty
although in many ways inferior to X, that is just a hint on what has been
possible with nextstep's services: (afair: mime-)typed scriptlets that you
could select from the gui. so all these were really integrated. sadly no
contemporary ui learned from that unixy graphical ui-part (well plan-9 did and
possibly was first as in most unixy things).

